# MOSCOW | Sreda | 145m | 44 fl | 82m x 4 | 25 fl x 4 | U/C



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

A project by RICARDO BOFILL TALLER DE ARQUITECTURA (RBTA).
To be finished in 2020



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Рязанский проспект, вл. 2
> 40+ этажей*
> 
> Застройщик: Группа ПСН
> ...





sturman said:


> Пока на стройке особо смотреть не на что, идет расчистка территории. Вид в сторону области, на переднем плане - завиток ТЦ “Город”:
> 
> 
> 
> Вид в сторону центра. Хорошо видна старая подъездная ветвь по территории промзоны:


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

This has a NYC feel on it.


----------



## aziz_ismail (Sep 15, 2015)

moscow!!!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*December 2015*
































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

some update



Kirgam said:


> *27 июля 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*22/01/17*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*21/03/2017*


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

from 9th April



Aleksey said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Kirgam said:


> *05 июня 2017*


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

February update



Kirgam said:


> *12 февраля 2018*
> 
> С МЦК.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

A fresh render:




https://www.behance.net/gallery/66307739/Sreda


----------

